

New York City is poised for a tech revival - Laurentvw
http://www.cdixon.org/?p=281

======
pie
While finance firms in NYC did indeed snatch up many bright technical folks,
the same could be said for large software shops with NY offices like Yahoo and
Google. The startup world here looks about the same as always - perhaps
there's less of a particular sort of risk tolerance among technology investors
on this side of the country.

I'm thrilled by the idea of a "tech revival" though. Bring it on!

------
boggles
I'm not convinced. The article mentions a handful of promising ventures. It's
a mere fraction of the activity in CA and will be for some time. NY tech has
certainly warmed up over the past decade but finance still dominates tech in
NY in a way that is unparalleled elsewhere in the country.

------
RyanMcGreal
Just in time for Zed to leave for greener pastures...

